# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Intermediate and Longer-Term Outcomes

## LowRoad

*Intermediate and Longer-Term Outcomes From a Prospective Active-Surveillance Program for Favorable-Risk Prostate Cancer*

Wie wir wissen ist ein Active-Surveillance (AS) als Antwort auf die durch das PSA-Screening verursachte Übertherapie der betroffenen Männer entstanden. Laut dem NIH (National Institute of Health), werden aktuell etwa 200.000 Männer in den USA pro Jahr diagnostiziert, wobei etwa die Hälfte für AS erstmal geeignet wäre. Aber lediglich 10% wählen diesen Weg. Viele wollen DAS DING lieber raus haben, am besten Gestern. Auch ist die Bereitschaft der lokalen Urologen AS gegenüber, gerade bei jungen Patienten, nicht gerade sehr ausgeprägt.

Vertrauensbildende Maßnahmen sind also nötig, und dazu passt ein Review einiger Johns Hopkins (Baltimore) Leute, wie Epstein, Trock und Ballentine-Carter, welches ich euch hier vorstellen möchte. Es erschien kürzlich[1], und beschreibt die statistische Beurteilung von insgesamt 1298 Männern, die seit 1995 zumindest erstmal eine AS Strategie bei diagnostiziertem Prostatakrebs, statt einer sofortigen lokalen Therapieform gewählt hatten.

Im Jahr 1995 war AS nur für sehr niedrige Risikogruppen (VLR) denkbar, das bedeutete:

PSA Dichte < 0.15ng/ml (Der absolute PSA Wert wurde nicht berücksichtigt)Gleason = 6Weniger als 2 positive Biopsie Stanzen mit max. 50% Befall 

Die Überwachung der Patienten bestand aus einer PSA Wert Bestimmung, einer DRE (Digital Rectal Examination) und einer jährlich durchgeführten 12-14 Nadel Biopsie.

Nun gleich zu den Ergebnissen. Wer sich für die Details interessiert, der möchte doch bitte den Originaltext [1] lesen.

*Reclassification:*



Gleason 6 Tumore sind häufiger von einer Reclassification betroffen, das ist wenig verwunderlich: insgesamt waren es 26% nach 10 Jahren und 31% nach 15 Jahren.

Eine lokale Therapieform wie Operation (RPE) oder Bestrahlung (RT) wurden in 50% nach 10 Jahren und 57% der Patienten nach 15 Jahren durchgeführt. Dies ist höher als die Reclassification-Rate von etwa 30%, da es ja auch noch andere Abbruchkriterien, wie steigende PSA-Dichte Werte, gibt. Auch ist der persönliche Wunsch des Patienten zu berücksichtigen!

Die behandlungsfreie Zeit betrug durchschnittlich etwa 8.5 Jahre.

*Die Überlebensrate:* 
war 93% und 69% nach 10 und 15 Jahren, wobei die krankheitsspezifische Überlebensrate jeweils bei 99.9% lag. Ein doch recht sicheres Verfahren, wie mir scheint.




*Weiterhin offenen Fragen:*
Offen ist weiterhin, wie weit man die AS Strategie in den mittleren Risikobereich ausdehnen kann, ohne allzu große Kollateralschäden zu generieren?

Auch die Frage der Rebiopsie ist weiterhin ein sehr unschöner Faktor, der dringend eine verbesserte Diagnostik bedarf. Wegen dem nicht unerheblichen Reklassifizierungsrisiko wird aktuell (in den USA) nach 6 Monaten einen "Bestätigungsbiopsie" durchgeführt. Sollte diese unverändert ausfallen werden Rebiopsien nicht regelmäßig jedes Jahr durchgeführt, sondern man vertraut auf andere diagnostische Möglichkeiten.

Eine, leider in Englisch gehaltene, schöne Diskussion dazu unter [2]. Ich kann das aus Zeitgründen nicht übersetzen, sorry.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Ballentine Carter; Intermediate and Longer-Term Outcomes From a Prospective Active-Surveillance Program for Favorable-Risk Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* OncLive; Crawford, Canfield, DellEra, Shore; Genomic testing for Newly Diagnosed Low-Risk Prostate Cancer

----------

